# Radio und Musik ?



## kwalke (23. Mai 2004)

ich will ein Internetradio machen, darf ich jede musik Spielen oder muss ich was beachten?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2004)

-> GEMA-Gebühren (suchen / googeln!)


----------



## CyHome (27. Mai 2004)

So.. falls du noch nicht auf der Seite warst!

Wenn Du ein Online Radio machst musst du wie schon gesagt GEMA-Gebühren zahlen!

Beispiel: Online-Radio mit max. 25 Zuhörern = 25 EUR

Das kannst Du so weiterrechnen. Immer die Anzahl der Hörer = Höhe der Gebühr!

Naja und deine Musik sollte halt original sein :-D ....

Sonst kann das fröhliche Streamen anfangen!

Ach noch was.. wenn Du mehr Leute ansprechen willst als 10 dann musst du dir noch einen Server organisieren! Mit der Heim-DSL Leitung kannst du bei 25k/bit nur 10 Leute erreichen und das entspricht nich ganz der Qualität von einem Telefongespräch... kannst auch mal bei Google suchen nach "Shoutcast Einstellungen" da bekommst du alle notwendigen Daten.....


----------

